# Computer problem "done, but with errors on page"



## niksaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all not sure if anyone can help but i am having a computer problem!

if i go onto these sites (facebook,mut,ebay sometimes and a few other pages) it keeps saying down in the bottom right hand corner of my status bar "Done, but with errors on page."

it wont let me do anything on face book such as write on friends walls, reply to messages or click into anything! does anyone know what this means and how to fix it?

thanks in advance nic


----------



## Saje (Jan 17, 2008)

Usually this is an error on the part of the website. But it does happen where you might have to update your java plugin.

Verify Java Installation

java.com: Hot Games, Cool Apps


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2008)

After googling "done with errors on page" I found this on Annoyances.org -

"To repair IE: Start - Settings - open Control Panel - choose Add-Remove Programs. Click to highlight Internet Explorer then click the Change-Remove tab - choose Repair I.E. OK - Yes. Note: If you get a message saying IE can't be repaired, you'll need

to reinstall it."

I used to get this a lot but when I upgraded to IE 7.0 I pretty much went away....


----------



## Cheryl T (Jan 19, 2008)

get a spyware program like "Spybot - Search and Destroy" and run it ( I think it's a freebie). Sometimes sites slip in things that "hijack" your browser and won't let you enter things.

A friend had this happen and Spybot cleared it up.

Another good one to run is Adaware by Lavasoft. I use them both simultaneously.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks I am having this problem also.


----------

